# Hacer sonar un buzzer si el freno de mano esta colocado.



## Ishkneon (Feb 20, 2008)

hola que tal, queria saber como hacer un circuito que haga sonar un buzzer si el freno de mano esta colocado para evitar al arrancar el auto gaste pastilla de freno innecesariamente, esto lo pregunto porque mi madre gasto la pastilla de freno nuevas en 1 semana :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2008)

Te consigues uno de 12 V con oscilador incluido (Se pide asi en la casa de electronica) y lo conectas en paralelo con la lampara indicadora de freno de mano (Si tiene), si no tiene, habra que colocar un switch que detecte la posicion de reposo de la palanca de freno.
Cuando la palanca esta fuera del lugar de reposo a traves del switch de alimenta el buzzer y suena.
La alimentacion la sacas de la llave de contacto para que no quede sonando si no esta en contacto.


----------



## Ishkneon (Feb 20, 2008)

listo... gracias, te avisos en unos dias.


----------



## beni (Abr 9, 2008)

tambien puedes mirar colocar un interruptor mecanico y este a su vez actue sobre el buzzer. más sencillo solamente tienes que alimentar el buzzer (por ejemplo desde el mechero del coche).


----------



## christian_f (May 18, 2008)

Si pones el buzzer en una de las patas del bulbo que tiene la palanca y la otra pata del buzzer a negativo, creo que es mas facil, pero como no lo hice yo, no sabria decirte si es mas facil o mas dificil.
Espero que te sirva.
Christian Favalessa


----------



## santiago (May 18, 2008)

ojo con "lo simple" una vuelta hice exactamente lo que me estan diciendo, pero cuando el freno no estaba puesto el buzzer sonaba igual pero mas despacio hasta que me di cuenta que tenia un rele? cualquiera un rele para prender un foquito del tablero jaja y el switch se aguantaba como 5A, pense que esra por una cuestion de voltage pero no, pobre dodge cada injerto le hice jaja hace 10 años que no lo veo 
saludos


----------

